# Older actors



## vickyNightowl (Jan 30, 2016)

Talking about Donald Sutherland ,lol
How freaking sexy is this man now? Better than he was young.
Also,Sean Connery.I would.

Jessica Lange
Hellen Mirren
Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff Bridges


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2016)

OH Yeeeeaaah


----------



## Arachne (Jan 30, 2016)

Sean Bean mmmm


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 30, 2016)

And I will second Jeff Bridges


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Sean Bean mmmm



LOL Sean Bean is only 56.....he was born on my birthday...


----------



## Arachne (Jan 30, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> LOL Sean Bean is only 56.....he was born on my birthday...


  Hehe hes over 55 so fair game lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 30, 2016)

May I third Jeff Bridges?


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2016)

Sean Connery.  Oh, yes.  Paul Newman aged well, too.  

Who didn't age well:  Robert Redford.

Edited:  The boyfriend has the Barrett-Jackson auction on right now....Burt Reynolds is sitting in the Smokey and the Bandit car.  He looks like a corpse, only less lively.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 30, 2016)

I think like their female counterparts, male actors are nipping and tucking and botoxing themselves into oblivion. Especially botox...ridiculous..."Ooh now I look young and gorgeous with no expression". Somebody who's long gone but was attractive to the end was Clark Gable. He had natural lines in his face and dentures but he was incredible:love_heart:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 30, 2016)

Clint Eastwood

Have seen his son in a few movies lately but nothing like his father.


----------



## imp (Jan 30, 2016)

*"Also,Sean Connery.I would."

You would,..... what??   imp
*


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 31, 2016)

imp said:


> *"Also,Sean Connery.I would."
> 
> You would,..... what??   imp
> *



Hug him.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2016)

I find Alec Baldwin getting more interesting in lots of fun comedy movies, also in some more dramatic roles.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mmrrrowww!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

Never liked Robert Redford.

Robert De Nero
Al pachino


----------



## Arachne (Feb 6, 2016)

Aidan Quinn love him on Elementary


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

Diane Keatonn
Liam Neeson
Bruce Willis


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh me like:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2016)

Michael Kitchen - Foyle's War - British drama.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 6, 2016)

Pierce Brosnon


----------

